# Iran = Most Progressive Country



## departuresong (Jul 7, 2010)

Mullets Are Officially Illegal in Iran


----------



## Zuu (Jul 7, 2010)

wow iran sucks

also modesty and veil festival? haha


----------



## Minish (Jul 7, 2010)

Almost as bad as the woman who might get stoned to death for adultery!

Almost.


----------



## departuresong (Jul 7, 2010)

Dezzuu said:


> wow iran sucks


Are you joking? I'm packing my bags and moving to Tehran as we speak.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 7, 2010)

> so aging rockers and *the cast of Jersey Shore should probably stay out of Tehran for awhile.*


No they shouldn't! These guys are dumb. Almost as dumb as Iran.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 7, 2010)

And this is the country that hangs gays?


----------



## octobr (Jul 7, 2010)

Dude this is the best fucking law ever

mullets are finally punishable sins <3


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 8, 2010)

coming from a land where mullets are on every other forty-year-old-man's head, I quite like this.


----------



## nastypass (Jul 8, 2010)

ABOUT FUCKING TIME SOMEONE DID THIS

AUGH


----------



## H-land (Jul 8, 2010)

I find it amusing that while this is just the same sort of thing that Iran's been doing for a while (restricting civil liberties), people hate mullets enough that this makes them like Iran.


----------



## The Meme (Jul 8, 2010)

Good riddance to those creepy hairstyles. I only wonder if they''ll ban the afro.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 10, 2010)

mullets are retarded but banning hairstyles is even more dumb


----------



## -Chris- (Jul 10, 2010)

No law can prevent the mullet.  It's here to stay!


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 10, 2010)

I never did understand what was so horrible about mullets.  I mean, I wouldn't want a mullet myself (I hate having hair hanging down the back of my neck), but what's the big deal? It's just a hairstyle.

And if you really want to bash somebody's haircut, there are far goofier-looking ones out there... one time when I was really bored I flipped through one of those random magazines that shows a lot of different hairstyles, and at least half of the girls' section looked goofier than any mullet I've ever seen.  Like the ones that are so "bumped" up on top that they look like they're hiding a croissant in their hair.



> I only wonder if they''ll ban the afro.


They'd better not, afros are awesome.


----------

